# You're gonna rooin 'em



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

my dad would say when I would fillet bluegills and crappie. I grew up eating panfish "whole". Just scaled them, cut the heads off and fry them up. My dad would go nuts if I filleted bluegills, "wasting too much meat" he would say.

So here's another way to prepare and eat bluegill:

Take the scales off with a spoon then remove the head and entrails. Soak the cleaned fish in some salted water for a couple hours. Whisk a couple of eggs into a cup of milk and then dip the fish in the mixture:









Roll the fish in your favorite coating. Below are cracker crumbs with some spices including a little lemon powder:








Pretty nice lookin bluegills, by the way.

Fry them at 360° until golden brown:









Serve with your favorite veggie:









Eat the crispy tail. And then pull out the dorsal and anal fins. With a fork peel the fish in two. The bones easily separate from the meat leaving two beautiful cooked "fillets". Little, if any, meat is wasted:









Bon appétit


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

This is the same way I cook a lot of trout.
I haven't tried it with pan fish yet but now I will.
Thanks for the tip Goob.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Looks good! Just have to find me some bluegill big enough to bother with.


----------



## StillAboveGround (Aug 20, 2011)

And Okra too? mmm-mmm-mmm!

Those little bluegills (or brim as we usta call all sunfish in the South) are still my favorite...

I used to gather up all the smallest ones everyone wanted to throw back...

Gut 'em and pull out the gills, but leave the heads on...
Fry 'em real crispy and eat heads, bones and all.

It really don't get no better than that.


----------

